# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Is Toilet Brand Important? Caroma or Another.

## tuncay09

Hi guys,
We recently going to buy a new toilet, most of them me and my mother hate (im helping her out) because the hole in the toilet to be honest I could clog with one go. 
Now the lady a bunnings said to get a caroma because parts are super easy to replace 
But to be honest we really liked this toilet set that's only* 149 dollars, called ESTILO*
. Its a P Trap, 12 month warranty, Close trap, and its fully ceramic, we like the style, like the toilet, but are wondering, should we really be worried about parts?  
Or is it generally pretty good to find parts for toilets? 
Is close trap better than the other sorts? What kind of problems could a rise from the close trap. And is Ceramic Or Plastic Better?  
Your help is appreciated :Smilie:  And Opinions.

----------


## tuncay09

just a second note, its not the money. we are happy to pay 250, but we genuinly like the ESTILO 149 toilet, if there was a caroma branded one, similar, I woulda snapped it up.

----------


## ozshots

Spare parts is a common worry for non-caroma toilets. 
I've been told in two bathroomware shops many Chineese toilets uses exactly the same internals. They can replace one another. 
I was happy with this explanation. 
Just ask in the shop: 
a) do they have spare parts
b) do they have any other toilets with the same spare parts

----------


## donnam

I can't really answer your question but we are replacing gour fairly new toilet as part of our renovation and extension as the bowl is terribly designed and needs constant cleaning.  We have gone with a villaroy and bosh one as it was one of a few that had a 'good drop zone' LOL.  Definately take the bowl into consideration!

----------


## GeoffW1

Consumer testing them in the showroom is a problem.

----------


## jago

> I  We have gone with a villaroy and bosh one as it was one of a few that had a 'good drop zone' LOL.  Definately take the bowl into consideration!

  
I  hope that the drop zone is good on your chinese bog ....as it not too bad on the Villeroy and Boch but I prefer their other China ware. :2thumbsup:

----------


## nicely done

I don't want to get to bogged down in this discussion but I have used many types and brands  of toilets and I believe the biggest problem with all of them is the continuosly running water into the bowl after they have filled or during fill. A prime consideration should be how easy is it to replace the bottom flapper washer or the top cut off device prior to the unit overflowing and constantly wasting water.
Nicely Done

----------


## an3_bolt

......all they need now is make one that is teflon coated..... :Groupwave:

----------

